# Interior Trim and Climate Control



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get the piano black trim (Morano) that replaces the "brushed aluminum" trim inside the GTO and also the climate control off the Vauxhall or Morano thats digital instead of the knobs?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think you mean Monaro. And try giving these guys a call about some parts for your car JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages. . I don't think you be able to change your HVAC controls to the digital on our cars. One they are in the Celsius measurment and I think they are dual climate.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

Still can't find what I'm looking for... anyone else have any ideas?

and I just realized what you were talking about monaro, I must of had Nissan Murano on the mind unfortuantly...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you click your mouse on the red portion GM4life provided...it will be expensive I bet and it might not translate to our left hand drive but...
JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think it can be done. Would be nice though.


----------



## GTOTom (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been looking to do the same thing. You can buy the climate control trim for the car and the climate control from ebay austraila but I don't know about how you could rewire even if it wasn't dual climate, just digital.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You cannot use the trim because it's angled to the right (100% sure).


----------

